# BIKE RACK FOR MK1 COUPE



## swivel (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi all. I need some advice please.

I have a BMX show coming up in August in Milton Keynes and i'd like to take the TT along and ideally have two bikes on the back. But I haven't seen (as yet) a bike rack for 2 or 3 bikes that can be mounted on the boot of the MK1 Coupes.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Might give you some ideas



















Stevie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Have a look into this 
Google "Saris Grand Fondo"


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

There is something on amazon,it appears to be sold out at the moment.
Its more for a roadster and seems to use the "clench" attachment for the front wheel 
https://www.amazon.com/eh3475-doggy-roa ... b00e25r638


----------



## Dyslexicdog (Apr 25, 2015)

:lol: :roll:


----------



## Bouncypete (Feb 3, 2017)

It's a pity you want to carry more than one bike as I can fit a full size road bike in the boot, I just take the wheels off and put them in the boot on top of the frame separately.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I am getting this fitted for 1-3 bikes at the ttshop: http://www.thettshop.co.uk/rack.asp

You can get a clamp from halfords for carbon bikes. The clamps on the rear window screen seems an interesting idea, however, not ideal. Contact Saris to get only an approved list. My rear V6 spoiler is inhibitive.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Wak said:


> Have a look into this
> Google "Saris Grand Fondo"


I had that but it won't work if we have spoilers. Also Saris stated it needs to lay on a strong piece of metal, not plastic like our bumpers. But it was the best easy to use kit, for carbon bikes. I used it with my other cars.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

outdoor stevie said:


> Might give you some ideas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stevie that doesn't look like the boot is closed? Won't even be 'legal'?


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

swivel said:


> Hi all. I need some advice please.
> 
> I have a BMX show coming up in August in Milton Keynes and i'd like to take the TT along and ideally have two bikes on the back. But I haven't seen (as yet) a bike rack for 2 or 3 bikes that can be mounted on the boot of the MK1 Coupes.
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in the details of the show date/location, being a past BMX fan

E


----------



## karlos123 (Jul 13, 2015)

https://seasuckerblog.com/2015/11/20/au ... ck-part-1/


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

karlos123 said:


> https://seasuckerblog.com/2015/11/20/audi-tt-coupe-bike-rack-part-1/


Crickey!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

The bike carrier is thanks to the TT Shop in Kempston. 1,100km to them. It's sturdy. Solid. Has security. I have a false bar I bought from halfords for £20 to use on carbon bikes. Should be able to fit x2-3 bikes.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Manimalfloss (Jul 25, 2016)

I had a simalar thred a couple months ago, 
basically was directed to these 
https://www.micksgarage.com/d/roof-rack ... -1999-2006

The fit the original roof mount holes under the caps and i fit my normal halfords bike carrier to them, sure you could easy get 2-3 bikes up there no problems.


----------

